# My Betta is obsessed with his bubble nest X|



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Galileo is my boy. He beautiful and fantastic and has a great character. He has a problem though. He has an addiction to his bubble nest. He used to build it in the corner of his tank that is next to Esmeralda's tank. He tended it very carefully and would mope when it got ruined during water changes. At least i could still see him and watch his antics. He discovered cause and effect recently and now builds his nest inside his log where I can't ruin it. He spends all his time in there staring at his nest and fixing it. Esmeralda is annoyed at the lack of attention she is receiving from him. What a dummy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's one smart cookie though! I've noticed that my guys will build even if they can't SEE another fish, so it might be a multi-purposed thing between territory and impressing the ladies. ^_~

Your fish are both very beautiful... I mean... um... Galileo is handsome... don't tell him I called him beautiful. lol ;-)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

haha i won't tell him but we can be honest here he is a pretty boy lol. Esmeralda tiny as she is, scares him often lol. He'll be over there flaring away, acting all tough, and she pretends to ignore him. Then, she'll fly into the glass on his side as fast as possible and scare the crap out of him. Its hilarious!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

AW! Isn't romance FUN! ^_~


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

oh ya. fish romance is a BLAST! ^.^


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Bwahahaha! What a smart betta you have there! My boy loves his bubble nest too. He makes huge ones under the IAL. And he likes to stay under it to guard it, occasionally adding more bubbles here and there. Too bad I ruin it when I replace the leaf every week, but he just makes a new one XD


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

These poor boys. So serious about their business only to have it all ruined every week by a woman XP


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahahaha, well at least it gives him something to occupy himself with...so he doesn't go about biting his tail XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, Hu's pretty protective over his too. lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

lol smart guy ! Perseus is like that sometimes all he wants to do is work on his bubble nest, he makes his in the back corner of his tank. I have noticed he is like that when I have IAL in the tank.


----------

